# help!  my goat is gone!



## Old Dixie Pastures (Oct 12, 2014)

I just got a Nigerian dwarf kid today and left her for an hour to pick up the second goat and she is GONE.  The pasture has 5 foot fencing all around and is totally secure.  My area is heavily wooded and it is raining a bit.  I've called and called to no avail.  She is young and hasn't been handled much but was very comfortable with me all day.  Any suggestions?  I'm totally freaking out!  I'm thinking about walking the property quietly with my Boer kid and seeing if the ND will come..


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 12, 2014)

she's likely hiding somewhere - walking the property with another goat is a pretty good idea


----------



## Old Dixie Pastures (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks.  Like I said she doesn't know me and wasn't tame to begin with.  I just don't wantvtge poor thing to be eaten or hurt from jumping the 5 foot fence!  Good news is its early here (9pm) and raining so the predators aren't out yet. I hope I have a chance!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

Old Dixie Pastures said:


> Thanks.  Like I said she doesn't know me and wasn't tame to begin with.  I just don't wantvtge poor thing to be eaten or hurt from jumping the 5 foot fence!  Good news is its early here (9pm) and raining so the predators aren't out yet. I hope I have a chance!


Good luck 
Hope you find her


----------



## babsbag (Oct 12, 2014)

ahhh, hope you find her ok. Poor thing.


----------



## Sumi (Oct 13, 2014)

you'll find her!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 13, 2014)

She will be attracted to the other goat.  Leave that one in the pasture and watch.  She will show up.  Good Luck.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 14, 2014)

Any luck finding your goat?


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

did you ever find your goat? ( yes i know this is a few years old, but just saw it and it didn't have an update and I'm just wondering )


----------

